# Single Sided Rear Hub?



## lobsterboyx (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone ever played with a single sided rear hub? 

Im talking about connected to the frame on one side only...


----------



## Iverider (Jul 2, 2012)

No, but Labor bicycles had a model that was like that. Also had a single blade fork. Kinda the predecessor to the Cannondale Lefty.






(image snagged from http://djconnel.blogspot.com/2011/12/fairwheel-bikes-project-right-nahbbs-in.html)


----------

